# 1099



## Dbm475 (Dec 29, 2017)

Anyone receive theirs for 2017 yet?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Dbm475 said:


> Anyone receive theirs for 2017 yet?


I got lyft 1099 K...... but not Ubers yet


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

OK, so I have my 1099.

Now, what do I do with it? I don't see where I put the data on my 1040 or Schedule C.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Dbm475 said:


> Anyone receive theirs for 2017 yet?


Lyft yes uber no


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> OK, so I have my 1099.
> 
> Now, what do I do with it? I don't see where I put the data on my 1040 or Schedule C.


I use HR block, hand all stuff over including receipts, then recline on chair and let them figure it out.....they even include stamped envelopes with any monies due for state & local income tax on a sticky note attached to file ...just pop a check in for amounts and mail out.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> \just pop a check in for amounts and mail out.


Haha. You're funny.

Like an Uber drivers check has funds 

For me: Ok, please add that amount to my current garnishment.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Haha. You're funny.
> 
> Like an Uber drivers check has funds
> 
> For me: Ok, please add that amount to my current garnishment.


I left out rob a bank, cheat, lie & steal money to pay any local income before you write any checks.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I go to an actual cpa.


jgiun1 said:


> I use HR block, hand all stuff over including receipts, then recline on chair and let them figure it out.....they even include stamped envelopes with any monies due for state & local income tax on a sticky note attached to file ...just pop a check in for amounts and mail out.


I hope you are not letting them put the miles that uber has recorded.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> I go to an actual cpa.
> 
> I hope you are not letting them put the miles that uber has recorded.


Nope....use hurdlr and give them my complete miles which is always about 8-10k miles more with the dead miles.

Lfy at least tracks the destination miles but uber doesn't......so I have huldlr for complete miles driven daily and also odometer logs for back up. All told $18,450 in mile deduction and half my meals on road with car washes included also.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

The miles shown on the 1099 are only miles driven with the "meter running." 

As I understand the rules, ALL miles driven in the pursuit of business are deductible.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> The miles shown on the 1099 are only miles driven with the "meter running."
> 
> As I understand the rules, ALL miles driven in the pursuit of business are deductible.


.

Yes they are....but you need to log them. From the minute you leave your driveway to the minute you return home, all miles are a deduction. Passengers or not in your car.

Lyft includes the miles driven to get pax after you accept and then the miles driven to drop off. Uber only includes miles driven with pax in the car to their drop off


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> All told $18,450 in mile deduction and half my meals on road with car washes included also.


I thought if you used miles you couldn't do other expenses?

Do you have receipts for all that other stuff?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I thought if you used miles you couldn't do other expenses?
> 
> Do you have receipts for all that other stuff?


my CPA spouse says it's either miles or expenses; miles are easier to keep track of, and typically worth more than all the other crap


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I thought if you used miles you couldn't do other expenses?
> 
> Do you have receipts for all that other stuff?


Just got off the phone with a CPA & business owner and he did tell me NOT to claim the car washes and the meals only are only included if you drove a 50-60 mile travel away from home.

This is why I don't do my own taxes.....he told me that lady from HR block shouldn't include the meals.....I'm taking his word and using the straight mileage and nothing else at tax appointment.

And yes, I saved every receipt from wash and food but for sure not using them Noe


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> OK, so I have my 1099.
> 
> Now, what do I do with it? I don't see where I put the data on my 1040 or Schedule C.


It goes on Schedule C. There are tax programs that will walk you through it, such as TurboTax. You should total up the deposits to your bank account and deduct as expenses the items Uber shows as fees and commissions, tolls, etc over and above those deposits. That leaves you with your gross, from which you deduct your mileage and other operating expenses, giving you your net profit or loss. Don't forget to fill out the SE worksheet to see if you owe self employment tax.
If all this seems overwhelming, get a tax professional (which I am not) to handle your returns this year and learn how he/she does it.
Costco and some other stores sell TurboTax Deluxe on a CD for around $40. It contains everything you need, including Schedule C. If you download or file online you have to upgrade to a more expensive version. That's Intuit's marketing/up selling.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Noe you are right... The car wash is included in maintenance and the meals are if you are 50-60 miles travel time


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> You can claim miles and car washes....also claim half your eating expenses on the road while working.
> 
> Then others like oil change,tires rotation etc you can't do with mileage


The meal deduction has some restrictions, mainly that you have to be away from home overnight for business purposes, so be careful.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The meal deduction has some restrictions, mainly that you have to be away from home overnight for business purposes, so be careful.


Yep, thanks for heads up.....HR block lady told me that last year but spoke to my CPA amd told me don't include meals because of the mileage restrictions from away from home. He also told me to forget the washes and take the mileage....

Thanks again


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

This will be my first year doing it, so trying to learn as much as I can.

According to my app, i got over $12k in mileage deductions


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This will be my first year doing it, so trying to learn as much as I can.
> 
> According to my app, i got over $12k in mileage deductions


This is my first full year filing just 100% rideshare income with nothing else (all of 2017). I had about 9 months of partime driving (2 months of full time) and my full time job (taxes taken Out) for 10 months on 2016 taxes....my appointment is set for Feb. 3rd to have them done.....gulp



Cableguynoe said:


> This will be my first year doing it, so trying to learn as much as I can.
> 
> According to my app, i got over $12k in mileage deductions


That CPA dude said you can also claim some interest from your car loan along with the tolls parking while claiming the miles. Said you need to get stuff from your bank that financed car.



rideshareMN said:


> my CPA spouse says it's either miles or expenses; miles are easier to keep track of, and typically worth more than all the other crap


Thanks man....that's exactly what my CPA friend said also. He also said you can claim the business use of interest paid on car with the miscellaneous tolls, parking fees. I'm going to post the text he just sent me on how much to claim.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> OK, so I have my 1099.
> 
> Now, what do I do with it? I don't see where I put the data on my 1040 or Schedule C.


You can get turbotax for self employed for FREE from uber.com. its very easy to use and walks you through everything.

I took the mileage deduction and no meals or car washes. Did deduct supplies and interest but They really had minimal impact.

I just did a pro forma on my taxes. I had NO net income from uber or Lyft. Surprised? You shouldn't be.

And i bet every irs agent EXPECTS ridesharing drivers to have no net income...since we don't.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Make sure you included DEAD miles for 54/mi.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Make sure you included DEAD miles for 54/mi.


But of course...


----------



## Pagemasta73 (Jan 25, 2018)

When will Uber release electronic versions of 1099?


----------



## STJ (Sep 14, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> .
> 
> Yes they are....but you need to log them. From the minute you leave your driveway to the minute you return home, all miles are a deduction. Passengers or not in your car.
> 
> Lyft includes the miles driven to get pax after you accept and then the miles driven to drop off. Uber only includes miles driven with pax in the car to their drop off


Technically it's not from the minute you leave your driveway until you return home unless you have the app on to "accept business". If you turn it off to drive home or to an area to before you turn it on those miles aren't deductible because they are considered commuting miles which aren't deductible.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> OK, so I have my 1099.
> 
> Now, what do I do with it? I don't see where I put the data on my 1040 or Schedule C.


You use it to file for Welfare and food stamps. JK
You can start with line 1 on Schedule C. Total gross receipts and sales. Then line 9 and 10 for vehicle deductions and Uber/Lyft fees. Lines 17 and 18 are for legal cost and office expenses, phone and data. Then line 23 and 24 if you traveled to another city to drive for Uber. It's really really easy if you kept records and receipts throughout the year.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> .
> (miles) you need to log them. From the minute you leave your driveway to the minute you return home, all miles are a deduction. Passengers or not in your car.


Wait a minute, shouldn't we be logging just when we are "app on" passengers or not? I stop logging when I go app off and deadhead home or don't want any more business for the night.

(duplicate- I see STJ put the same question out on the additional replies)


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't think you need to have the app "on" or be "within the zone" to count miles. You're not commuting if your home is your primary place of business. 

In effect the mileage deduction gives you an advantage if you live somewhat away from the busy areas.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I don't think you need to have the app "on" or be "within the zone" to count miles. You're not commuting if your home is your primary place of business.
> 
> In effect the mileage deduction gives you an advantage if you live somewhat away from the busy areas.


Yes, agree. And the guy that told me that has been claiming that way for a over a decade. I also claimed ALL miles driven on last year taxes and added almost 5 thousand extra miles not tracked by Lyft/Uber.

Also didn't know about the car loan interest deduction until this year from him. HR block seems like the place where I get bad tax advice from.


----------



## STJ (Sep 14, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I don't think you need to have the app "on" or be "within the zone" to count miles. You're not commuting if your home is your primary place of business.
> 
> In effect the mileage deduction gives you an advantage if you live somewhat away from the busy areas.


This is right of HR Blocks UBER partner guide;

Deductible Mileage Generally, an Uber driver's deductible mileage is subject to the business stop rule. Meaning, *your mileage incurred driving from their residence to their first passenger pickup of the day is considered non-deductible personal commuting miles*, even though you may not have a regular office location in the typical commuting sense. Any miles driven between that first business stop and subsequent business stops (referred to as "on-trip mileage" by Uber) is deductible. However, t*he trip from the your last drop-off point back to your residence is also considered nondeductible personal commuting mileage.
*
Here is the link to the guide;

https://www.hrblock.com/pdf/Partner-Facing-Guide-FAQ-Combined.pdf


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

STJ said:


> This is right of HR Blocks UBER partner guide;
> 
> Deductible Mileage Generally, an Uber driver's deductible mileage is subject to the business stop rule. Meaning, *your mileage incurred driving from their residence to their first passenger pickup of the day is considered non-deductible personal commuting miles*, even though you may not have a regular office location in the typical commuting sense. Any miles driven between that first business stop and subsequent business stops (referred to as "on-trip mileage" by Uber) is deductible. However, t*he trip from the your last drop-off point back to your residence is also considered nondeductible personal commuting mileage.
> *
> ...


Yea, they are the ones that told me save meal receipts for half my meals when I filed last tax year "16" to use with mileage deduction this past year "17", which isn't true.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

One thing about tax rules is that every question is answered with a "definite maybe."

You're no commuting if your home is your principal place of business; I e.: you qualify for and take the home office deduction.

Nor are you commuting if your "temporary work site" (customer) is outside your metropolitan area. Note that if you're in L.A. your metropolitan area is hundreds of miles wide, while it may be only 20 miles wide if you're in Little Rock, AR.

In my own situation, it matters little. However you slice it, My mileage allowance exceeds my income from drivung.

For those with other income, the distinctions greatly affect how much "extra" deduction is available to set against your other income.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

My 1099k doesn't show miles at all. Are your 1099's different?
Mine only shows Gross Amount of Payments, Number of transactions, and a monthly breakdown of the Gross Payments.
Gross payment was ~$33,000. My paychecks totaled ~$20,000.
So I get 61% and Uber gets 39%. Yeah, seems fair.

I talked to HR block about doing my taxes, and they wanted $250. Ouch.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Nope....use hurdlr and give them my complete miles which is always about 8-10k miles more with the dead miles.
> 
> Lfy at least tracks the destination miles but uber doesn't......so I have huldlr for complete miles driven daily and also odometer logs for back up. All told $18,450 in mile deduction and half my meals on road with car washes included also.


better have some good records if you get audited on those meals. meals arent deductible unless its out of town on business (not say you got dragged to a suburb of Pittsburgh when you're based in Pittsburgh. they can also be deductible tho as a cost of doing business, like taking clients out to lunch. now if you're buying your PAX lunch then by all means go and deduct.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

paulmsr said:


> better have some good records if you get audited on those meals. meals arent deductible unless its out of town on business (not say you got dragged to a suburb of Pittsburgh when you're based in Pittsburgh. they can also be deductible tho as a cost of doing business, like taking clients out to lunch. now if you're buying your PAX lunch then by all means go and deduct.


I'm for sure not doing the meals at all. When I had block do my taxes last year, the lady mentioned to save all receipts and claim 50% meals. I asked a CPA and business owner, amd they told not to because of the stipulations they put on that. I'll take the word of business person and full time accountant over a 4 month a year part time tax lady at Block



Taxi2Uber said:


> My 1099k doesn't show miles at all. Are your 1099's different?
> Mine only shows Gross Amount of Payments, Number of transactions, and a monthly breakdown of the Gross Payments.
> Gross payment was ~$33,000. My paychecks totaled ~$20,000.
> So I get 61% and Uber gets 39%. Yeah, seems fair.
> ...


I paid 400 last year to HR Block.....but have kids, married house interest, my job, her job child tax credit and last year nine months of 1099 driving and was out of my elements.... That included state tax also and they printed up envelopes with address of local government and state with totals written on sticky notes. It was worth it to me to pay the expensive price. I had to pay a little to State and local income tax to my borough where I reside.


----------



## troycarpenter (Mar 3, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> My 1099k doesn't show miles at all. Are your 1099's different?
> Mine only shows Gross Amount of Payments, Number of transactions, and a monthly breakdown of the Gross Payments.
> Gross payment was ~$33,000. My paychecks totaled ~$20,000.
> So I get 61% and Uber gets 39%. Yeah, seems fair.


Did you get a 1099-MISC as well? Uber's site says you should get both a 1099-K and 1099-MISC that outlines all the info you need (maybe or maybe not). I don't see the 1099-MISC yet on my account.


----------



## deiros (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

deiros said:


> View attachment 199757


we will see how accurate they are compared to what we all kept track of throughout the year.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

troycarpenter said:


> Did you get a 1099-MISC as well? Uber's site says you should get both a 1099-K and 1099-MISC that outlines all the info you need (maybe or maybe not). I don't see the 1099-MISC yet on my account.


I wish I got sonething...,went online today and only see 1016 both misc and 1099.

Just got this response from uber support twitter


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

troycarpenter said:


> Did you get a 1099-MISC as well? Uber's site says you should get both a 1099-K and 1099-MISC that outlines all the info you need (maybe or maybe not). I don't see the 1099-MISC yet on my account.


I didn't get the 1099-Misc yet, just the 1099-k.
I don't know if I really need it. I tracked my miles, so I'm good there.
Line 1a, Gross payments, minus my paycheck total equal Uber fees. Got that.
Just not sure yet if I need a breakdown of the Uber fees for the tax forms, or if they just want the lump sum.


----------



## Cards2017 (Dec 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I thought if you used miles you couldn't do other expenses?
> 
> Do you have receipts for all that other stuff?


You should be able to claim 50% of your monthly cell phone bills as Well!


----------

